# C++ compiler



## arunalp (Apr 16, 2007)

Am a new User (Mac OSX tiger 10.4 on intel) Pls guide which are the simple and freely available C++ compilers for this. Also pl mention where to download from. Checked out apple site, find Xcode is too heavy.


----------



## symphonix (Apr 16, 2007)

Mac OS X includes the GCC (Gnu Compiler Collection) compilers, the same as are found in pretty much any Unix operating system.

http://gcc.gnu.org/


----------



## macbri (Apr 16, 2007)

symphonix said:


> Mac OS X includes the GCC (Gnu Compiler Collection) compiler[/url]


 *Only if* you install XCode (Apple Developer Tools).  It's not included with the Operating System.


----------



## Mikuro (Apr 16, 2007)

And in case you don't know, the developer tools are included on your OS X installation discs, and are also freely downloadable at http://connect.apple.com.


----------

